
Azure Functions with Serverless, Node.js and FaunaDB - uberdru
https://fauna.com/blog/azure-functions-with-serverless-node-js-and-faunadb
======
uberdru
FaunaDB Serverless Cloud is purpose-built to be a database for serverless
runtimes like Azure Functions, AWS Lambda, and Google Cloud Functions. The
post shows how to connect to FaunaDB Serverless Cloud from JavaScript running
in Azure Functions.

